# Where is my 1099 form?



## jamesb33 (Dec 4, 2015)

Am I the only one that cannot access the form? I keep seeing in my payments statements a 2014 tax form which isn't real because I didn't drive for uber I'm 2014. This is another example why I stopped driving for this garbage company. I email them and either they don't respond or they just respond with those stupid copy and paste emails. Any help on getting my 1099 form thanks.


----------



## WeDeserveBetter (Feb 5, 2016)

The Only way to STOP UBER...stop driving. Go get another job because as we all know no one makes $7.00 an hour so no matter what other job you get in the United States you will make more money. If you continue to drive all your doing is allowing Uber to continue . I quit working the minute the lowered my wage it was a No Brainer. As of Lyft they sleep together don't let them fool you. They all belong in prison for what they have done.


----------

